# My Animation movies!



## NiGHtS (Apr 10, 2011)

So tell me what you think guys and ask any questions etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.youtube.com/user/thaxneeeigh?feature=mhum#p/a

BTW I AM applying to University next year to do an animation degree BA HONS


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice work there NiGHtS! I quite enjoyed all of those. 

A few questions: what kind of camera do you use, and what program(s) did you use to make 1001 Nights?


----------



## NiGHtS (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Lol, people usually ask about 1001 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That was quite a complicated process, but it can depend on how you go through it, i can explain if you want me to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But to answer your question it was done on a bog standard iPhone 4 with myself shot against a WHITE SCREEN made of white wall and paper on the floor. Limited or what lol.

Course, now i have a green screen and decent camera but that was 6 months ago!


----------



## Mrkinator (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah, go ahead, I am a film maker myself, so I'm interested to hear the process 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow, that was from an iPhone 4? I knew it shot pretty decent video, but damn. Once I get a job, I'll be saving up for an HD camera, but right now I'm stuck with a Canon DV camera that I borrow from my high school. What camera do you have now?


----------

